# 2000 Altima problems



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a 2000 nissan altima.... It has a rough idle to it for the last 6 months, today I recieved a cylinder 4 misfire light. I pulled out the spark plugs and have oil in cylinder 2, not 4 and i mean alot of oil, not just a little bit. The other plugs have little oil in them if any. Any ideas what I'm looking at getting fixed and how much it would run me? Does the rough idle have anything to do with the oil in the spark plug or could it be the intake manifold gasket or both?? please help


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

take your car to a trusted mechanic. You have a blown intake gasket. Which the vacuum leak causes the rough idle and the oil basically confirms it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. There are about a dozen threads on it. Good luck 

Darktide


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Darktide said:


> take your car to a trusted mechanic. You have a blown intake gasket. Which the vacuum leak causes the rough idle and the oil basically confirms it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. There are about a dozen threads on it. Good luck
> 
> Darktide



Ehhhhhhhhhh, well I'll take it to the local Nissan dealership, see what they say. I always like getting a second opinion before i take it somewhere. I'll be sure to post what happens and what they say. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill give you a 2nd opinion right now. is the oil on the electrical part of the spark plug or on the white porcelain part where your spark plug wire attaches to?
id look into a bad valve cover gasket before you go thru the hassle of getting the intake manifold gasket done.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> ill give you a 2nd opinion right now. is the oil on the electrical part of the spark plug or on the white porcelain part where your spark plug wire attaches to?
> id look into a bad valve cover gasket before you go thru the hassle of getting the intake manifold gasket done.



Im not sure really....I pulled it out, and a ton of oil came out.......On my 98 Altima, which was totalled *rip* i had the same problem, and they fixed the valve cover gasket, but also said the intake manifold was bad, but i left it, with this car the 00, it has a very rough low idle, so im leaning towards both gaskets??? the rough idle has been going on for 5 months, and i just found the oil in the plugs today after the 4th cylinder misfire serv. eng light came on today.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just remember, if the spark plugs were _too_ covered in oil, the spark going to the plugs may have been less than ideal. you might have to replace the plug wires as well. sometimes when there is a fluid present in the spark plug tubes, it cooks the spark plug wire where it connects to the plug.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> just remember, if the spark plugs were _too_ covered in oil, the spark going to the plugs may have been less than ideal. you might have to replace the plug wires as well. sometimes when there is a fluid present in the spark plug tubes, it cooks the spark plug wire where it connects to the plug.




So you think it maybe just be the valve cover gasket and then a tune up? and maybe not the manifold gasket??? I'd hate to replace the man gasket if it doesnt need it....... it seems like its firing on all cylinders, just idles rough, when im driving its great. thanks for the input...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah i hate to condemn the low dollar items right off the bat. if it was my car, id check the spark plugs to see if any of the oil is caked and baked onto the electrode. id remove the spark plugs, stuff a rag down there and clean up as much oil as possible. then reinstall the plugs and drive for a few miles. remove them again and see where the oil is - on top or bottom of the plug. if its on the spark plug tube side of the plug, your problem is solved.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> yeah i hate to condemn the low dollar items right off the bat. if it was my car, id check the spark plugs to see if any of the oil is caked and baked onto the electrode. id remove the spark plugs, stuff a rag down there and clean up as much oil as possible. then reinstall the plugs and drive for a few miles. remove them again and see where the oil is - on top or bottom of the plug. if its on the spark plug tube side of the plug, your problem is solved.




yea, i dont have the tool, the spark plug is like 6 inches down there.....i guess im at the mercy of the mechanic once again.......im having second thoughts about nissan.....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

man, just go to the local parts store and pick up a common 5/8" spark plug socket and a 6-8 inch extension along with a 3/8" ratchet. you can do all of this yourself. probably get all of those tools on the bargain aisle of the parts store for less than 20 bucks and youll use them time and time again. you can probably even get one of these.








you just might have to muscle it a bit. if i were you, id pick the tools up and save some dough. the trip to the mechanic alone will cost you over 60 dollars.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> man, just go to the local parts store and pick up a common 5/8" spark plug socket and a 6-8 inch extension along with a 3/8" ratchet. you can do all of this yourself. probably get all of those tools on the bargain aisle of the parts store for less than 20 bucks and youll use them time and time again. you can probably even get one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niiiice, yea, ill pick that up actually, and give it a show, ill still have to go and get the valve cover replaced but at least ill know if thats it.. thanks for all the help, i appreciate it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problemo, its what we are here for.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Asleep and Darktide are right on with the info they supplied.
Also be sure when you change the oil or have it changed that they do not overfill.
Your motor takes between 3.25-3.50 qts to refill. If you end up with as much as a quart over full oil can push out of the valve cover gasket and sit in the spark plug tubes.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Vandy-1 said:


> Asleep and Darktide are right on with the info they supplied.
> Also be sure when you change the oil or have it changed that they do not overfill.
> Your motor takes between 3.25-3.50 qts to refill. If you end up with as much as a quart over full oil can push out of the valve cover gasket and sit in the spark plug tubes.


I got one of those crappy walmart oil changes a few months back.........I wonder if thats what caused it?:lame:


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Check your oil level and if they overfilled it drain the excess out, I agree wally world is
the last place I'd have change my oil. The second to the last place is all these quick lubes
that seem to pop up on every other street corner.


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

This sounds like it's you're Valve Cover Gasket. I have a 2000 Altima GXE and a while back had oil leaking inside of the cylinders in the plugs. I did the job myself by buyinga FelPro Valve cover gasket for about 35 bucks, but then since oil got in the plugs to be certain I cleaned it all out then bought new plugs and plug wires. It isn't hard to do just make sure you torch the bolts to what they need to be.

-Neil


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

i'm sure ntanenbaum meant TORQUE the bolts. I wouldn't attempt torching the bolts with oil present  

Darktide


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

*F&** Nissan*

So, I took my car with the rough shaking idle to Nissan today. Took them one hour to figure out there was oil in my spark plugs. Which i told them when i got there. So they convinced me that the valve cover gasket and new spark plugs would fix my car. After they got done with that "325$$$" They informed me that my intake manifold gasket was bad around cylinder 4, which was actually causing the rough idle and then wanted another 500$$!!! I do not understand why.....they fix other shit first, then ask you if you want to to fix the original problem last!!!!! Needless to say I was so furious by the end that they hadn't fixed what i came in there for first, i told them to take my car off the rack and i was going somewhere else. Can anyone tell me what would happen to my car if I let a intake manifold gasket leak around cylinder 4 go unfixed for say...another 100k miles?????


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You won't make it that far. The intake gasket will slowly deteriorate and you'll cause more problems with possible engine damage and you'll sure as hell lose plenty of power. $500 seems to be a decent price to fix it as it takes a heck of a long time to do the job and only $35 for the gasket set. Some more ambitious people have taken the jobs on themselves but I'd give yourself a full 2 days to accomplish it just to make sure you have enough time. Do a search and you'll find a few articles on it.

Darktide


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, just to finish this escaped up...I got the valve cover gasket fixed due to oil in the spark plugs along with new spark plugs and wires "$350" Very common problem on altimas, had to fix it on my 98 as well as this 2000. Try pulling the spark plugs out once you get over 70k just to check. Then on a second tour to the mechanic 3 days later, I had the intake manifold gasket replaced due to the rough idle "$525" which was a bargain due to the heavy complaints they recieved from me on the first visit which didnt fix the problem. My advice if you buy these cars used is to set up some kind of warranty on these specific parts when you buy it as they are extremely common.


----------



## altima00 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Knock sensor*

Dealer diagnosed my altima00 model has problem with knock sensor and 02 center sensor. I double checked with local mechanic and he says my car has problem with 02 center and tuning is required as it has misfirings so spark plugs wires etc need to be replaced. My car has 76000 miles till date, I am in dilemma whom to trust and what repair I should do, I have service engine soon light on for two weeks. please advice.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

altima00 said:


> Dealer diagnosed my altima00 model has problem with knock sensor and 02 center sensor. I double checked with local mechanic and he says my car has problem with 02 center and tuning is required as it has misfirings so spark plugs wires etc need to be replaced. My car has 76000 miles till date, I am in dilemma whom to trust and what repair I should do, I have service engine soon light on for two weeks. please advice.



Replace the o2 sensor yourself. You're going to save a LOT of money by doing it yourself, and it's not that difficult at all. Plug wires, plugs, and coil packs/distributors are also a cinch to replace. No need to spend $300+ on labor. Put that money in your pocket and buy yourself something nice.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Alright, first things first change your fuel filter and air filter. Next change your spark plugs (please remember to use OEM plugs which are platinum because if you don't it might mess with your emissions). Next Plug wires and cap/rotor are very simple to do yourself. You shouldn't have to do the distributor or the ignition coil. In fact unless someone has been neglecting the service of this vehicle you shouldn't have had to do anything until 100k. I had to change mine at 73k only because I bought it at 69k and no one had ever done the fuel filter and it was a bad situation. 

Your O2 sensors MAY be bad but I highly doubt it and chances are that the knock sensor is just a by product and its not actually bad. Do all of those things and then bring your car to Autozone and have them check the codes and clear them for you, they should go away, if they don't find out which O2 sensor is bad, you have two: one in the manifold and one after the cat. The computer will indicate which one is malfunctioning. Post back with teh results. 

And don't pay a mechanic to do this work. It should take you all of 2 hours tops to do the work. Just remember for the fuel filter, put some marvel mystery oil on the hose before you put the new filter on. And you may need to cut the hose to get the old filter off, its no big deal, you have plenty of slack in the hose to allow for it just cut as close as possible. Its really pretty simple.

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i personally wouldnt go with the platinum spark plugs. ive never had a problem with passing emissions using plain jane coppers - much cheaper too.


----------



## altima00 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all for your advices, I am not sure why the dealer never changed the Fuel filter as I have been doing regular services at regular intervals.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Asleep, to my knowledge they made the change in 1999. Before that they used copper plugs. Actually I think they might've made the change with the dual O2 Sensors. *shrug* I prefer putting in what I take out and I took out NGK Lazer Platinums... $10/each. I only bought that one because I had a discount at the time. 

Darktide


----------

